# husband/pregnancy



## rachelbeth6 (Mar 1, 2009)

:scratchhead:Ok so here it goes let the VENTING began...lol So people can tell me how stupid i have been for putting up with a Husband such as mine...
Hmmmm lets see i am 5 monthes pregnant, my home is going into fourclosure that just got modified by the grace of GOD
Anyways I have a beautiful smart little 6 year old son. I am expecting my next child in July a Baby Girl.
So here is the story in all the gory detail..I have known my current husband since I was a 14 year old kid he was 16. Lost touch we both had a son and 10 years later we met up again.
We have been togather 5 years as of this summer. He has always been the person that I have been most attracted to EVER.. lol loser bad boys are my fav..a chain i must break so my darling Daughter does not grow up and marry a man such as I am about to describe..My husband is the most self serving, ego bigger than it needs to be. No concious having loser with no goals in life. He has recently picked up a Herion fondness on top of any other narcotic he can get his hands on. He has battled drug addiction all the years we have been togather but not the big bad Heroin..ugh the word just makes me cringe.
So i found out i was pregnant on Dec 1 2008 by dec 25 2008 he was addicted to H and all the money he wasn't making was going to buy drugs instead of helping his wife.
I am sick to death of his drug addictions and his lack of support with my pregnancy! I almost had a abortion but just didn't have the heart to do it..so for however much longer he lays on my couch and acts as though life has dealt him such a horrible hand, i am stuck with a 32 year old pain and no purpose serving husband who will not make a effort to get a job or get help for his much needed drug abuse. 
He has not went to one doctor appt with me, he just decided to paint baby's room but feels as though I should buy him a wiii for his effort, lol he used to be decent in bed and his lack of responsibility wasn't the worst issue but now i can't stand it anymore..GET A JOB, GET A LIFE, BE A MAN OR AT LEAST TRY TO LERN TO BE A REAL MAN AND FATHER!!!!! That is what i want to say to him..I am alone and scared and pregnant and i have been a single parent and even though he doesn't do much but watch my kid so i can keep a job..i really feel backed into a corner. I have no support i am in this alone..I have no friends anymore because they can not stand him they think i can have so much better...lol I can't reamber the last gift or back rub i got from him..hr serves mo purpose but STUPID STPUID me I am scared to get rid of him,...after all this is my poor poor baby daughters father..He is capable of being a wonderful person just choses not to be...I am having such a hard time I am so alone in this and still feel scared to do the big D....


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

You commented that he is watching your son while he's at home, and you work, I truly hope he's not doing drugs, in front of him,,,

Honey, you deserve better, your friends tell you that, because it's so true. You do have another life on the way, and unfortunately, people that are this heavy into drugs, are not usually sucessful getting off, for good I mean... that is not to say, that he should not try, and that you should not try to support him if he chooses to try, but, you have said, that he chooses not to try, not to enter rehab, not to even get off the couch for most of the day..

You can't keep your children in that kind of environment,,, it's brutal to them, and will increase the likelyhood that they themselves do drugs when they are older. This is just my opinion, I would leave... I would stay with a friend, a parent, anyone, and tell him that if he's ready to get help, and a job, and be a man, a real man provides for his family, or at least is a partner in that regard,,, I'd tell him when he's ready to do all that, that you'll give him another chance.... till then, it's dangerous to have your child , and coming newborn, around him.

I'm only trying to help, and tell you what I would do. I know it's a huge dilema for you. Try to be strong, and think what the truly right thing to do is... Many blessings...


----------



## div2wice (Sep 18, 2008)

I can totally relate to your issue. I was a single mom once as well, its hard but honestly...you're a single mom now. He does nothing for the children, sounds like you do it all.
Yes, he's your daughter's father however it takes more to being a dad than creating a child.
Instead of divorcing, how about separating, legally separating to protect yourself and your kids (Do It Yourself Separation | Separation Forms | File For Separation) The drug addiction alone is a good enough reason to remove those children from his care, they do not need to see that and as hard as being on your own w/kids is, it cannot be any harder than the stress you're under now. You have to find a peaceful place, for the sake of your pregnancy and baby.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

div2wice said:


> I can totally relate to your issue. I was a single mom once as well, its hard but honestly...you're a single mom now. He does nothing for the children, sounds like you do it all.
> Yes, he's your daughter's father however it takes more to being a dad than creating a child.
> Instead of divorcing, how about separating, legally separating to protect yourself and your kids (Do It Yourself Separation | Separation Forms | File For Separation) The drug addiction alone is a good enough reason to remove those children from his care, they do not need to see that and as hard as being on your own w/kids is, it cannot be any harder than the stress you're under now. You have to find a peaceful place, for the sake of your pregnancy and baby.


:iagree: make the hardest decision of your life for the life you deserve, a better one.
your alone now, so whats the difference.
as for your childrens path, all you can do is do the best you possibly can for them.
my mum had a abusive relationship with my dad, when i married my first H i certainly didnt intentionally follow the same path as her, but incredibly it happened. 
my ex - hit and beat me .

but your fella wont change - waster in my opinion.


----------



## TIME (Mar 2, 2009)

Save your children and yourself and get away from him. Don't waste another day of your life, tears, and emotions on this, you deserve to be happy and have someone love you, and care for you and your children.


----------

